# Post your American bikes here



## Dave Hickey

Moderators note: We are creating these threads for those that want to view bikes from a particular country...

This does not mean you cannot start a new thread with a picture of your favorite bike...


We're a lose bunch here and consider all vintage bikes special...Consider this thread a one stop shop of American bikes


----------



## crossracer

Twenty year old carbon. Still rides and looks great. 

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=Picture1108.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/Picture1108.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=Picture1107.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/Picture1107.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=2010-10-13132558.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/2010-10-13132558.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## stelvio1925

Bought this in 1991. Still have the frame.


Is 1995 retro enough?


Product of Wisconsin, by American craftsmen.


My 1st Trek I bought in 1995, a carbon hybrid I converted to drop bars, Shimano 600EX brake/shifter combo, and able to take both 2.5inch knobbies and 38C street tires, pulled my Burley trailer while my kids were younger.


----------



## Dog Trainer

Here's my collection of American craftsmanship. Also have a Gunnar Sport but no photo. I'll have to correct that.


----------



## Trevor Ash

Great paramount build. If I ever owned a nice one like that I think it'd ride it exactly the same. Nice!


----------



## moschika

Here are 2 of mine and 1 of wifey's.

wifey's waterford









my curtlo and waterford cx


















and i still need to get updated pics of my paramount tandem.


----------



## BlueDevil63

Two '74 Paramounts



















An '82 Trek 957










An '85 Cannondale with modern components


----------



## 251

'01 Gunnar (Is it retro? Maybe.)









'94 Trek (This carbon is only 17 years old)


----------



## nailtrail

i have the same 92 specialized epic as the above poster. how study are those frames ?


----------



## Groffball




----------



## silkroad

is it legal to post my 97 cannondale here?


----------



## Dave Hickey

silkroad said:


> is it legal to post my 97 cannondale here?


sure.....


----------



## jaimemmm

That Paramount is awesome. It rides as good as it looks.:yesnod:


----------



## ridingred

*Here's my 2010 K. Bedford Custom.*


----------



## the_don

1996 Klein Quantum Pro with 7800 Dura Ace and some mint condition Spinergy Rev X wheels.

I also made a shim to allow 1 1/8th stems so I could put on a new short reach shallow drop set of bars.


----------



## Dave Hickey

the_don said:


> 1996 Klein Quantum Pro with 7800 Dura Ace and some mint condition Spinergy Rev X wheels.


Beautiful........very well done


----------



## paredown

Current ride-- '90s filet-brazed Simonetti. Has the 'Brazed by Mike Howard" decal on the stay. I emailed him and he thought it was a later version based on S/N, and very likely Tange tubing.

Masi begat Masi of California, which begat Confente, Wizard and Medici, and the last was renamed Simonetti after a dispute with another maker using the Medici name.

Still feels Italian, though....


----------



## Scooper

2007 Waterford RS-22, Reynolds 953:










1987 Schwinn Paramount "Standard", Columbus SL/SP:










1972 Schwinn Paramount P15-9, Reynolds 531:


----------



## smallmig

*Heron road*

It's just a couple of years old but has lots of old parts on it.


----------



## orbeamike

18th Richard Sachs ever built:


----------



## orbeamike

A Sampson Silverton build by TST in Washington


----------



## Trevor Ash

Custom built Jonny Cycles (from Wisconsin, he's since retired). Phil hubs on Campy Lambda aero rims (hand polished as best as possible). Nitto bars, stem, post. Dura-ace crank/chainring. I don't actually use those pedals, I swap in Look when riding. But the cages look nice.

You'll have to forgive the white electrical tape on the bars. I had a bit of a crash and prefer to keep bar tape as long as possible


----------



## bushpig

Cunningham Road Bike









Ritchey Palo Alto (with Spence Wolfe modded parts and wheels)









Serotta "Huffy" - 7-11 Team bike









Team 7 Carbonbikes Calfee (one of original 19)


----------



## silkroad

my humble ride












:blush2:


----------



## Richard

Made in north San Diego County by a British framebuilder (Dave Moulton) out of Italian (Columbus) tubing.

So I guess it's "American."


----------



## gomango

All day comfort!

My John Hollands










....and my recently sold Bruce Gordon.










Forgive the chain please! Last pic I had of her.


----------



## Dog Trainer

Hey Dave, where is the JP Weigle? I never get tired of admiring it.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Somebody else posted a TST made frame. So, here's mine.










Sadly this frame is just too big for me, and I've never been able to get comfortable on it. It's gonna be stripped for a smaller frame.


----------



## karyg

*Here's mine*

1990 Waterford Paramount OS


----------



## paredown

orbeamike said:


> 18th Richard Sachs ever built:


And to think he was that good after only 17 other bikes--wow!


----------



## raymonda

*Schwinn Super Sport 1987*

I'm not sure whether this is considered an American bike or one made in Japan. Schwinn brand, Panasonic made. It started life as a 1987 Schwinn Super Sport, which I bought at a swap in 1996. I had it sprayed purple and rebuilt it for my wife. She never road it and a few years back I sold it to a friend. It has made its way back to me. I have outfitted it with spare parts I have had laying around and a few NOS, the Diacomp Royal Comp brakes. The hubs are the smoothest hubs ever made, Suntour Superbe Pros. It is sort of a real nice franken bike and rides like butter.


----------



## boneman

*Frame was made in the USA*

Merckx EX Ti, made by Litespeed, tubing specifications and geometry by Merckx. My daily rider off and on for the last six years.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

raymonda said:


> I'm not sure whether this is considered an American bike or one made in Japan. Schwinn brand, Panasonic made.


I would classify it as a Japanese bike. The Waterford Schwinns are American.


----------



## zoikz

orbeamike said:


> 18th Richard Sachs ever built:


That sir, is a work of art.


----------



## El Literato Loco

View attachment 282529


----------



## pigpen

*Ritchey Chicane*

Front triangle fabed in Japan.
Rear stays by Ritchey.


----------



## BryanSayer

*Late 70's early 80's Eisentraut*

This is for sale, if anyone is interested. Too long for me.


----------



## steelblue

Klein Rascal and wife's Trek.









Klein Q xx.









Old Cannondale being painted and converting to a single speed.









Joe Breezer


----------



## silkroad

God, i love Kleins!


----------



## the_don

Tell me about it. I always lusted for them but I could have never afforded one when I was a teenager and they were in their heyday. 

Now I have a 15 year old one and it rides amazingly! It is so stiff and so light. I come from a track bike background so steep geometry, high BB and stiffness are what I like. And this is crazy light, and 15 years old! Damn! That's insane! Such an old bike can ride this well! If only he could have kept going as a boutique maker doing custom frames. 

I preach to everyone who'll listen, buy a used Klein pro. You'll love it!

Oh, and I started the first Klein owners club on Facebook. Just search for Klein owners club, I want to create a place people can share knowledge, trade parts and share tools!


----------



## the_don

Trevor Ash said:


> Custom built Jonny Cycles (from Wisconsin, he's since retired). Phil hubs on Campy Lambda aero rims (hand polished as best as possible). Nitto bars, stem, post. Dura-ace crank/chainring. I don't actually use those pedals, I swap in Look when riding. But the cages look nice.
> 
> You'll have to forgive the white electrical tape on the bars. I had a bit of a crash and prefer to keep bar tape as long as possible


Are your straps in upside down?


----------



## silkroad

the_don said:


> Tell me about it. I always lusted for them but I could have never afforded one when I was a teenager and they were in their heyday.
> 
> Now I have a 15 year old one and it rides amazingly! It is so stiff and so light. I come from a track bike background so steep geometry, high BB and stiffness are what I like. And this is crazy light, and 15 years old! Damn! That's insane! Such an old bike can ride this well! If only he could have kept going as a boutique maker doing custom frames.
> 
> I preach to everyone who'll listen, buy a used Klein pro. You'll love it!
> 
> Oh, and I started the first Klein owners club on Facebook. Just search for Klein owners club, I want to create a place people can share knowledge, trade parts and share tools!


I almost ended up with quantum 105, but seller is asking price is too high(imo).


----------



## tugrul

raymonda said:


> I'm not sure whether this is considered an American bike or one made in Japan. Schwinn brand, Panasonic made.


I don't think they are Panasonic made as they lack the serial number imprinted on the front of the lower head tube lug, like you would see on a Peloton, Prologue, certain Voyageurs, etc.

My 1988 Schwinn Tempo, which seems identical down to every last frame detail.


----------



## steelblue

silkroad said:


> God, i love Kleins!


Yes, totally agree, especially the REAL pre Trek Kleins. I have another, Quantum Race that is in Colorado which I ride when I am there. Don't have a picture of it though.


----------



## steelblue

the_don said:


> Tell me about it. I always lusted for them but I could have never afforded one when I was a teenager and they were in their heyday.
> 
> Now I have a 15 year old one and it rides amazingly! It is so stiff and so light. I come from a track bike background so steep geometry, high BB and stiffness are what I like. And this is crazy light, and 15 years old! Damn! That's insane! Such an old bike can ride this well! If only he could have kept going as a boutique maker doing custom frames.
> 
> I preach to everyone who'll listen, buy a used Klein pro. You'll love it!
> 
> Oh, and I started the first Klein owners club on Facebook. Just search for Klein owners club, I want to create a place people can share knowledge, trade parts and share tools!


Here is another site that has a lot of Klein info. 

Diablo Scott's Bike Blog: May 2000

Love your Klein, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## waldo425

the_don said:


> Are your straps in upside down?


Looks like the weight of the cage and strap are pulling it down.


----------



## the_don

waldo425 said:


> Looks like the weight of the cage and strap are pulling it down.


Well duhh. 

I mean that the straps can be threaded so that the metal clip is coming from the bottom or from over the top. 

It should be from over the top, but that looks like it's coming from the underside of the pedal. 

It's a common mistake, I did it wrong for a few months before I learnt it.


----------



## the_don

I'm not really an arsehole, I just play one on the Internet.


----------



## silkroad

no one said youre an *******, ass. 






i keed i keed. =)


----------



## interceptor

*1986 Trek 700 Tri Series*

Reynolds 531c ...rides really nice.


----------



## RFC

1988 Procaliber, now SS trail bomber.


----------



## RFC

2000 Litespeed Appalachian










1996 Trek 9800










1993 Trek 2300 in Darth Vader mode










1991 Land Shark Road Shark (now gone)










1994 Litespeed Catalyst -- Now a great SS!


----------



## RFC

Two Trek 660's



















1995 Land Shark X Shark










1987 Cannondale CR










1991 Land Shark Road Shark (This one is a keeper)










1987 Schwinn Prologue TT -- now gone










1998 Litespeed Ultimate


----------



## Andy M-S

*'85 Trek 560. Needs new paint *

Here's my made-in-Wisconsin Trek (built '85; mine for about 10 years).








Seriously needs some paint and other stuff...but it rides like a dream. Only the frame/fork/headset are known to be original.


----------



## raymonda

tugrul said:


> I don't think they are Panasonic made as they lack the serial number imprinted on the front of the lower head tube lug, like you would see on a Peloton, Prologue, certain Voyageurs, etc.
> 
> My 1988 Schwinn Tempo, which seems identical down to every last frame detail.



I always thought these were also made by Panasonic, much like my 1988 prologue. But you are right, it is not stamped on the head tube. So were these made by Giant or in the ill fated 2nd Schwinn plant inthe US?


----------



## tugrul

raymonda said:


> I always thought these were also made by Panasonic, much like my 1988 prologue. But you are right, it is not stamped on the head tube. So were these made by Giant or in the ill fated 2nd Schwinn plant inthe US?


The argument against Mississippi is that they weren't permanently emblazoned with the fact they were made in the USA.

I've never seen any other evidence one way or the other.

Here is a 1985 Tempo that has a Made in Japan decal and the head tube serial, so they were made by Panasonic at some point.


----------



## gm1230126

97 Fillet Brazed GT Edge


----------



## raymonda

Posted this elsewhere and it really is a Panasonic, made in Japan Schwinn. But she is sweet!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey

I love that bike....well done


----------



## dencard

*1988 schwinn prelude*

Just picked up an almost unblemished 88 Prelude that had been stored in an attic for the last 25 years! Tires still held air, looks just like the yellow model in the schwinn 1988 catalog down to the psychedelic seat cover! Pics to follow. Cant wait to ride it!


----------



## bismo37

Here is my 1987 Trek 560 Pro Series. Reynolds 531 and Trek investment cast lugs. Love this bike.


----------



## LavenderLightning

bismo37 said:


> Here is my 1987 Trek 560 Pro Series. Reynolds 531 and Trek investment cast lugs. Love this bike.


I love that white and teal combo. Very sharp!


----------



## brewster

2001 Trek 5500 USPS


----------



## Richard

Now that is a "time capsule!" Very, very cool!


----------



## Dave Hickey

brewster said:


> 2001 Trek 5500 USPS


That bike looks like a classic.......beautiful...


----------



## LavenderLightning

brewster said:


> 2001 Trek 5500 USPS


While wrenching at the LBS a few years back, I built the '02 version of that USPS 5500 for some crazy guy who bought the frame set after seeing it at the Tour de France. I absolutely loved that bike. But it didn't have the matching tires and water bottles! Very sick ride.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

Richard said:


> Now that is a "time capsule!" Very, very cool!


Right down to the tires! Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TWB8s

Here's my 1988 Serotta Davis Phinney in SL. It's had everything from Record friction to Dura Ace STI to the first generation Campy Record Ergo to the 10 speed Ergo seen here. I'll never get rid of it and when I wanted a Seven made this was the template for angles and tube lengths. Right now it's hanging in the garage waiting for me to get another group. I bought a Fisher Cronus Ultimate frame and fork this spring so I needed a group donor. Actually, I could put the Record friction back on but I'd rather get another set of Ergo levers. Otherwise it needs a rear deraileur and chain to get back on the road.


----------



## carbonite

*87' trek 2500*

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/trek2500a.jpg/'><img src='https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8115/trek2500a.jpg' border='0'/></a>

She used to be my girl...oh Boo Hoo. This was how i acquired it, i built some MAVIC/DA wheels before i let it go. Great bike. It went to a good home though, the guy had his prize bike stolen so he was filling the hole with this one.<p>
<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/trek310.jpg/'><img src='https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/3169/trek310.jpg' border='0'/></a><p>
Had this one too.


----------



## minutemaidman

1995 Quattro Assi Pro


----------



## Ray Brandes

*Houdaille ExO Power Cam*

I bought this through the mail in 1983 when they first came out. Now riding it again after an 18 year laps.
The bike has a cam mounted to the bottom bracket and the chainwheels float on the cranks. You can select to ride the cam or straight chainwheels. When on the cam the effort is more like a stair stepper. Great for steady riding like time trials, but not so good for sprints or climbs. I ride without the cam mostly.
Regards, Ray


----------



## cs1

1995 Waterford 1200 with a Campy Daytona 10 sp group and Zonda wheels.


----------



## cs1

minutemaidman said:


> 1995 Quattro Assi Pro


I love yellow bikes. Good job.


----------



## Fix-ie

Anyone every heard of a company calleded "Griffon"? I just got a frame for 40 bucks and didn't know anything about this company. Any insight would be great. I would like to build it up but I wanna know about the frame first.


----------



## jr59

I have a couple; Only 1 that I have pics of. 

My Spectrum;


----------



## kaliayev

A few of my USA built frames.

1999 Santana Stylus. Experimental single released in very limited numbers to the public.

1984 Trek 660. Repainted yellow with a DA 7700 build.

1988 Appel Special Custom. Breaking her down this weekend for a repaint and fresh DA 7800 build.


----------



## paredown

Fix-ie said:


> Anyone every heard of a company calleded "Griffon"? I just got a frame for 40 bucks and didn't know anything about this company. Any insight would be great. I would like to build it up but I wanna know about the frame first.


This was a new one for me--I had seen the name on a list of California framebuilders from the 1970s.

I did a quick search in the Classic Rendezvous archive, and here is some information (and there is more information there)--the builder's name was Jim Holly, and he used to have a store of the same name in Santa Monica (Still under the same name it sounds like, but under new ownership), but he has since moved to New Zealand:


> Holly was active from 1973 until the mid 80s, but still builds occasionally
> (in NZ I suppose). His shop in Santa Monica was near Art Stump's and Stump
> helped him with pointers and frame-building fixtures. He's mostly
> self-taught and favored the style of Stella and the Italian builders of the
> 70s. He mentioned that Joe Bell has his old decals (hint to anyone
> wondering what to do with theirs).
> 
> It seems he (or maybe the successor business) still has the order/build
> sheet for my bike as he mentioned some special requests from the client.
> (Anyone know what top-tube cable guides "a la Queley" might signify?)
> 
> Thank you Jim.


The Classic Rendezvous mail list has migrated to Google Groups--the sign up is on their splash page--you certainly could join and make a request for more information-from the comments, it sounds as if he was building 'Italianesque' bikes so I would suspect Columbus tubing and fairly tight geometry a la Masi...

Edit: not disappointed--the writer of the quoted email has pictures of his Griffon on his Wool Jersey page here

The Joe Bell mentioned in the message is still refinishing frames, & may still have replacement decals--worth a try.

Love to see some pictures...
Dean


----------



## Richard

Fix-ie said:


> Anyone every heard of a company calleded "Griffon"? I just got a frame for 40 bucks and didn't know anything about this company. Any insight would be great. I would like to build it up but I wanna know about the frame first.


The only info I have is a girl who rode with us (Marina del Rey Cycle Club) back in the '80s had a custom Griffon. His shop was in a light industrial district in Santa Monica, CA.

Lovely bike. Pretty sure it was Reynolds 531. Very simple but elegant lug work and it fit her perfectly.


----------



## mf11

paredown said:


> Current ride-- '90s filet-brazed Simonetti. Has the 'Brazed by Mike Howard" decal on the stay. I emailed him and he thought it was a later version based on S/N, and very likely Tange tubing.
> 
> Masi begat Masi of California, which begat Confente, Wizard and Medici, and the last was renamed Simonetti after a dispute with another maker using the Medici name.
> 
> Still feels Italian, though....


Nice!!


----------



## Don4

*1983 Trek 560 - size 21"*

Back when this bike was new, I was a poor college student, and couldn't swing the $400 it would have taken to bring this baby home, but I loved the way it rode.

Through the magic of eBay, after years of occasionally checking, I finally found the right year, right size, and through old age and treachery, bid high enough with 41 seconds to go to make it mine. A very good condition original, right down to the bar tape.

View attachment 246028


----------



## cobrapatrol

*Calimasi*

Here's my 74 Carlsbad Masi GC - we are on our way to fulfill the November C&V Century a Month challenge this morning...


































Here's a quickie of my 75 Eisentraut Ltd from a century earlier this year...


----------



## KDS

Picked up this Land Shark on CL last week, definitely a keeper. Campy Chorus 8 speed.


----------



## 251

I updated my purple '94 Trek 2120. More details and photos over here.










I posted an earlier version of it last year.


----------



## Ecrevisse

1979 Richard Sachs


----------



## Touch0Gray

*1997 Waterford 1100*



Ecrevisse said:


> 1979 Richard Sachs


NIce.....really nice....really really nice.


I'll play now...but I'll just post a link to most of the pictures because i am feeling reasonably lazy and don't feel like copy pasting all the url's

I bought this as a complete bike in October and ripped it apart...had it tank stripped, phosphated, electro coated and powder coated, sold off the stuff that came on it and replaced with stuff I either had or purchased for it. It is complete now and is easily the most comfortable bike i own.

I am sooooo looking forward to spring!
................................................................................*BEFORE*








................................................................................*AFTER*









Waterford

That's right, no decals because 50 bucks for decals would be for ego only...and i really don't care who knows what it is!


----------



## barkingdog90

What an awesome thread!


----------



## dencard

what a mice collection


----------



## Touch0Gray

dencard said:


> what a mice collection


eeeeeeeek.......mice!!!!!!!!


Lol


----------



## SantaCruz

Vintage and not so vintage (since everyone's posting new American,too). I'm a Buy New American Guy.

85 Trek 600
00 Calfee - what a good company to work with!
03? Macalu - Litespeed/Merlin mfg
04 Talerico - nice lugged steel 
Co-Motion tandem, low miles like many tandems


----------



## Randonneur*

*1984 520*

Here's my first vintage build, Next is s 1983 Trek 720


----------



## lumpy

View attachment 277939


----------



## JaeP

*Any excuse . . .*

. . . to post pics of my bikes!

The first pic is of my beloved '89? 3.0 "Cannonball". It was my first "real" bike and I rode her everywhere. Little did I know she was made for racing crits. She was a harsh ride and I had some scary moments bombing down Mt. Palomar! Then got a '99? Schwinn Fastback Limited that got quickly stolen so I replaced her with a '01? Schwinn Fastback Comp (my main race bike). For all day rides I have my '99 LeMond Zurich. I bought the frame used and the paint was in awful shape. Had my good buddy Joe Bell repaint her yellow. Joe said it looked so plain that he added the decals. And finally my Paramount painted in Wheaties colors!


----------



## spookyload

Here is my first venture into carbon. It was a Kestrel 200 Sci. The finish was ruby weave which doesn't show up well in my 1.4 megapixel camera from 2000.
View attachment 278318


----------

